# How to choose burton bindings



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Stiff or soft?


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Stiff or soft?



the board is quite stiff, for slackcountry
should I use stiff bindings?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

kusanagi said:


> the board is quite stiff, for slackcountry
> should I use stiff bindings?


What is your preference, ignoring the board? Some like super responsive bindings, some like a bt of flex.


----------



## djjimmyhat (Oct 22, 2012)

Lamps said:


> What is your preference, ignoring the board? Some like super responsive bindings, some like a bt of flex.


This sums it up. It's all depending on your preference. If you answer that it should be pretty easy to figure out which bindings you'll want out of the Burton Line.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

cartels on the cheetah


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

djjimmyhat said:


> This sums it up. It's all depending on your preference. If you answer that it should be pretty easy to figure out which bindings you'll want out of the Burton Line.



I am new to the Burton bindings, what preferences and options are there available?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

burton.com


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Burton bindings

 Burton girls


----------



## djjimmyhat (Oct 22, 2012)

kusanagi said:


> I am new to the Burton bindings, what preferences and options are there available?


Bindings in general can either be stiff (responsive) or soft (forgiving). Weight will vary with materials used in the bindings construction. Some come with asym straps vs regular straps. 

Typically if you can describe what type of riding you're into and skill level people can make "soft recommendations".


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

djjimmyhat said:


> Bindings in general can either be stiff (responsive) or soft (forgiving). Weight will vary with materials used in the bindings construction. Some come with asym straps vs regular straps.
> 
> Typically if you can describe what type of riding you're into and skill level people can make "soft recommendations".


I'll be slackcountry boarding for most of the time. The terrain will mainly be wide open bowls. I would say my skills are somewhere between intermediate and advanced. I'm planning to get a Burton Fish or Burton Cheetah and wondering which set of bindings would fit the best.


----------



## djjimmyhat (Oct 22, 2012)

I have really enjoyed my Malavitas for softer playful riding and the Diode's for super responsive riding. 

It still comes down to personal preference because when I'm riding the back country I still really love to use the Malas. Only when I'm splitting into really steep, tight lines do I throw the Diodes on.

What are you riding currently?


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

djjimmyhat said:


> I have really enjoyed my Malavitas for softer playful riding and the Diode's for super responsive riding.
> 
> It still comes down to personal preference because when I'm riding the back country I still really love to use the Malas. Only when I'm splitting into really steep, tight lines do I throw the Diodes on.
> 
> What are you riding currently?


I'll be slackcountry boarding for most of the time. The terrain will mainly be wide open bowls. I would say my skills are somewhere between intermediate and advanced. I'm planning to get a Burton Fish or Burton Cheetah and wondering which set of bindings would fit the best.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

djjimmyhat said:


> I have really enjoyed my Malavitas for softer playful riding and the Diode's for super responsive riding.
> 
> It still comes down to personal preference because when I'm riding the back country I still really love to use the Malas. Only when I'm splitting into really steep, tight lines do I throw the Diodes on.
> 
> What are you riding currently?


+1 on this advice, I would say that since you haven't self identified as someone who is looking for a really stiff binding you should rank the malavitas ahead of the diodes

Per Burto, in declining order of stiffness

Diode
Cartel
Mission
Malavita

I dunno about the genesis where it sits


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Lamps said:


> +1 on this advice, I would say that since you haven't self identified as someone who is looking for a really stiff binding you should rank the malavitas ahead of the diodes
> 
> Per Burto, in declining order of stiffness
> 
> ...



stiffer bindings are more responsive? which is better for slackcountry, stiff or soft?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

kusanagi said:


> I'll be slackcountry boarding for most of the time. The terrain will mainly be wide open bowls. I would say my skills are somewhere between intermediate and advanced. I'm planning to get a Burton Fish or Burton Cheetah and wondering which set of bindings would fit the best.


Ooooh, why didn't you say so. :dunno:

If you had only said that in the first post

TT


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Ooooh, why didn't you say so. :dunno:
> 
> If you had only said that in the first post
> 
> TT


too late now?? any suggestions for me regaridng the bindings ?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

kusanagi said:


> too late now?? any suggestions for me regaridng the bindings ?


there's no rule that says for slackcountry/back country you should have stiff or soft bindings, it's a matter or preference and riding style. 

If you are doing massive airs or heavy duty carving the usual thinking is that you should have stiffer bindings, if you are jibbing around in the park you probably want soft bindings. If you're riding bowls of powder I think it's a matter of what you like. 

If you're happy with your current bindings in terms of stiffness get something similar from the burton line. Sounds like you need to demo a stiff binding and a soft binding and see how you feel about them. 

What are you riding now?


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Lamps said:


> there's no rule that says for slackcountry/back country you should have stiff or soft bindings, it's a matter or preference and riding style.
> 
> If you are doing massive airs or heavy duty carving the usual thinking is that you should have stiffer bindings, if you are jibbing around in the park you probably want soft bindings. If you're riding bowls of powder I think it's a matter of what you like.
> 
> ...


Firefly A5 bindings.
So for high speeds in slackcountry I should get stiff/responsive ones for high stability
and for sharp turns in trees/ couloirs I would require softer ones for high maneuverability?


----------

